# Is this a good pedigree? Please help.



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey , so I'm not good at understanding pedigrees yet. So will you guys please tell me if this male, Solo, has a good pedigree? 
Thank you

V Solo z Agiru bohemia


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like a typical show line pedigree. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish I could help you. Best I can tell is German Showlines. I know diddly squat about them. Hopefully someone with the knowledge regarding them will chime in.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

But just typical? Nothing special?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Your breeder might be a good source of information about the pedigree--I don't know but if your dog is special to you that's the most important thing


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the sire of the deposit I have in for a male. So that's why I'm curious


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There really aren't many german show line pedigree experts on here anymore, so I wouldn't expect too much in terms of feedback. 

In all my years here, I don't think I've ever seen anyone analyze a WGSL pedigree like you'd see when someone posts a working line pedigree. 

My advice is to see the dogs and get a feel if it's something you like. Make sure they've got all their health testing. I like to see hips, elbows, and DM at the very least for both sire and dam as well as hip and elbows for all the dogs in the pedigree. Get a feel for the breeder and what their goals are and what they've been producing.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

The pedigree has some well known WGSL dogs in it. Zamp, Vegas, Pakros etc. I don't know what kind of information you are looking for? It looks like a good show line pedigree. But what does the females pedigree look like? 

I am not too versed in pedigrees, I just have a show line male with a few of these dogs in it. 

I would ask the breeder about the pedigree.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the dog is more important than the pedigree. There are no special pedigrees unless you by the typical marketing BS used to sell puppies. I don't care what kind of dogs you like, show me the dog.

Show me a "special pedigree" I can find you an easy handful of poor health and bad temperament dogs from that "special pedigree"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a West German showline pedigree. His sire is a 2 time National Champion (VA1) in Germany, his dam is a daughter of a German National Champion. So, yes, it is a "nice" pedigree....but not uncommon....VA1 dogs are bred to the max....they get hundreds of breedings in their hayday....I don't remember the max allowable per year...but probably over a hundred litters just in Germany....

The male is V rated and IPO1...so that is the minimum most showbreeders will do with a dog....males generally get taken to an IPO3 if the owners have aspirations of showing at bigger events.

Lee


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Crackem, when acquiring a pup there really is no 'show me the dog'. All pups are cute. Even I think so & I much prefer adults. Looking at the parents helps. Looking deeper into family history is definitely more helpful. A pedigree analysis is a deeper, more detailed & more knowledgeable study of the extended family. Anyone looking to work their dog can use this knowledge. IMO, it's also important for sports people whose dog will also be a competitor & a family pet. 

I don't have that level of knowledge although I did look into my dogs extended family for several generations as well as what the breeder was producing. I'm a 'strictly pet' person so while there are things I care about deeply (stability, threshholds, intelligence, biddability, health & longevity)) there are others I'm largely indifferent to.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

yes there is show me the dog, parents and their siblings, prior litters etc. Never have I gotten a dog where I didn't intimately know a few of the dogs in the pedigree.

Subsequently, I have never been disappointed in a dog or puppy I've had. Looking at pedigrees to buy dogs? good luck. Lots of pedigree experts, talking pedigrees and making excuses. Show me the dog, we'd have better quality out there if more thought the same.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lee, it may not get said often enough by others who read your posts: your explanations of pedigrees are always so clear and educational. The knowledge you contribute not just to answer questions, but also to educate in a direct and forthright way about breeding practices, is tremendously helpful


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

In a certain sense that is 'looking at the pedigree', in the fur actually. And yes, I'd agree that when possible, it's an excellent idea. People looking to import a dog/pup or buying from across the country might not have that luxury. In those cases conversing with others who are intimately acquainted with the dogs & the extended families would be a good idea. As much as the dog world talks I'd think this is commonly done even if it's not formally planned for.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Lee, it may not get said often enough by others who read your posts: your explanations of pedigrees are always so clear and educational. The knowledge you contribute not just to answer questions, but also to educate in a direct and forthright way about breeding practices, is tremendously helpful


Agreed!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

"Special" depends on your point of view...what are your goals for the dog? Assuming your puppy doesn't have any major faults and fits the standard (or your interpretation) at 8 weeks, it could probably be a successful show dog in SV style shows since that is what this pedigree is bred for. 

The thing with the WGSL pedigrees is that the more "special" the dog (assuming we're talking about VA ratings or high-V placements at the BSZS), the more times he is being bred. So Vegas is 2X VA1 at the BSZS but has hundreds, thousands of progeny already.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

sure people use people that "know" the dogs to assess them across the country or the ocean. That's different from looking at a pedigree and deciding on a dog. I would use someone I trusted to evaluate a dog for me. I would never use someone I trusted to evaluate a pedigree for me and base a decision off that.

But I come across a lot of people that buy based on pedigree. Worse yet, when the puppy grows up into a dog that doesn't do anything, they then breed it based on that pedigree because "it has a lot of good stuff" in there. not surprisingly the litters never amount to much either.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I mostly want this pup as a companion. Like my current Gsd, she goes everywhere with me, to work daily or just down the street to hiking a 14er and backpacking in the summer. So my new male pup will do the same. So I wanted to throw out this pedigree to make sure no one saw any red flags that I'm not able to recognize. Obviously from my desires I don't "need" a dog from a special pedigree. Just wanted to make sure this is a well rounded pup to do the things I want from him. I just always appreciate the help and opinions from people who know more than I do. So being a wgsl doesn't mean he won't work with my lifestyle right? I'm sure most dogs wether they are showline or work line, will be happy doing what I do. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes a GSD from any of the major types can fit what you need, it will depend more on the individual dogs and pedigrees but if you like the breeder, they should be able to help you select the right puppy.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The genetics are West German Showline, the mother has a Czech working title. I find that very encouraging because the folks in Czech Republic in show circles have somewhat different priorities than Germany. No midnight trials, and strong emphasis on good working traits. Nothing is guarantee, but I would be surprised if mother isn't a good sound dog....good luck.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys here is a link to a video of Solo. The dog whose pedigree this is. 

Rossburg - Solo z Agiru Bohemia - YouTube

I love the bite work


----------

